# IPhone Nerd Question



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

https://www.vox.com/2017/12/22/16807056/apple-slow-iphone-batteries
So, I get why Apple wants to deliberately make phones run slow and drain battery (they need that profit, I think if I ran the place, I would do same since a iphone is the last thing anyone really NEEDS) anyways..my Iphone 7 plus WHICH I Love(d) in half a years time after the dark mode upgrade is just hurting like hell to keep a good charge.

My question is..is this happening because it is an Iphone 7 plus? Or have you phone nerds experienced this pattern with your iphones over time..I think my real question is, do you basically have it figured out your phone is only optimal for a year(or less) and end up buying the new phone for that very reason? Not because of features? Does that make sense...?
Just half a year ago I thought my iphone 7 plus (I think s?) was all I never needed to do what I want, now running back to the charger just has me annoyed....6 months..? Should I look at it as I got 6 great months out of it and the rest is like a terrible marriage? Tell me nerds!

Edit: I get that I use it a LOT, constantly listening to audio books in background and watching hulu or netflix in between..and whatever apps are constantly working..but use aside..6 months is just weaksauce for the pricetag to be a needy phone for charge.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ve had my iPhone 8 about a year, and it has no issues with taking too long to charge or the battery draining too fast. I had a 6 before this one, and none of those issues. Yet I had issues with my last few Samsung phones; they’d take too long to charge.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> https://www.vox.com/2017/12/22/16807056/apple-slow-iphone-batteries
> So, I get why Apple wants to deliberately make phones run slow and drain battery (they need that profit, I think if I ran the place, I would do same since a iphone is the last thing anyone really NEEDS) anyways..my Iphone 7 plus WHICH I Love(d) in half a years time after the dark mode upgrade is just hurting like hell to keep a good charge.
> 
> My question is..is this happening because it is an Iphone 7 plus? Or have you phone nerds experienced this pattern with your iphones over time..I think my real question is, do you basically have it figured out your phone is only optimal for a year(or less) and end up buying the new phone for that very reason? Not because of features? Does that make sense...?
> ...


Boy you don't miss a thing, eh? Including a 2 year old article......


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Boy you don't miss a thing, eh? Including a 2 year old article......


Concept remains, just re-branded, do you need a recent article that explains the same thing happening? I can google spoon feed for you if you do.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Concept remains, just re-branded, do you need a recent article that explains the same thing happening? I can google spoon feed for you if you do.


Sure!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Sure!


Here is first bite
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ios-13-2-2-causes-battery-havoc/
Do you need more, or does bug have you convinced it was not a bug? 
ADD something, don't just speak.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Well, you pointed to a bug. That’s quite a bit different than when they got busted for intentionally doing it.

I did enjoy where it admitted that multitasking was broken. Every iOS fanboi on here loved to argue that when I called it out.

lol....


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...Phone-owners-battery-life-drains-quickly.html


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Until a couple months ago I had an Apple 6 that I never had issues with. Had it for several years. I think it was my third iPhone, all of which went the distance.

I think the difference is I am always topping up the battery. Lithium batteries don't like to be fully charged or deeply discharged, but if you're always topping up and using, never hitting either of the 2 extremes, all electronics, whether they're phones, laptops, or anything else with a lithium battery will be much happier and last a lot longer.

I read a few articles on the subject. The idea was that once your battery started deteriorating, they would slow the phone down so it wouldn't discharge so quickly. You can turn that off, I did with my iPhone 6 at the end, but then you're on the charger even more often because you have less usable power available.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Well, you pointed to a bug. That's quite a bit different than when they got busted for intentionally doing it.
> 
> I did enjoy where it admitted that multitasking was broken. Every iOS fanboi on here loved to argue that when I called it out.
> 
> lol....


Wanted to give you the bug "out" option so you would reply as such, now eat your spoon feed of your lack of google.

Now instead of replying with basic stupidity, contribute to why batteries are drained two years later and revert to my original question, instead of poking at the content of GOOD writing by the author that makes the point...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Wanted to give you the bug "out" option so you would reply as such, now eat your spoon feed of your lack of google.
> 
> Now instead of replying with basic stupidity, contribute to why batteries are drained two years later and revert to my original question, instead of poking at the content of GOOD writing by the author that makes the point...


You're a complete moron. You keep pointing to software bugs. That's Apples, and Carrots.

You deserve exactly what you get. Call it a moron tax.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You're a complete moron. You keep pointing to software bugs. That's Apples, and Carrots.
> 
> You deserve exactly what you get. Call it a moron tax.


So it is a bug in 2020 3 years straight (by your claim to my article) by a billion dollar company that rules majority of users phones? Get real. My point was shown originally, you are a complete moron to think it is a "bug". People like you that believe that it is a "bug" are the true morons, as you even pointed out, (somewhere in logic..deep rooted maybe?) what bug can't be fixed by 2020. You have been had, but whatever makes you feel better, the average person knows how to scroll and read. Calling me a moron, that is rich.

My next question...when will the "bug" be fixed so this confusion ends LOL!
(anyone with half a brain can see the connection of what is going on)

Another question, why are these articles created if Apple isn't causing power drains on new phones? Since so many people use the phones, are they all morons for seeing the power drains at a rapid rate? Or is it just me that is a moron?

What are your credentials in the production of phones to back this claim? I mean..if I am a moron, you are saying the articles are..and we are or at least I am going to need some evidence into what you are claiming.

Take your time, explain how so many people are experiencing the same thing (BASED on articles)

I have zero idea what you have posted so far...I asked a straight forward question based on articles, and have zero evidence that you can prove we are "all" morons in seeing as such with our new products.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> So it is a bug in 2020 3 years straight (by your claim to my article) by a billion dollar company that rules majority of users phones? Get real. My point was shown originally, you are a complete moron to think it is a "bug". People like you that believe that it is a "bug" are the true morons, as you even pointed out, (somewhere in logic..deep rooted maybe?) what bug can't be fixed by 2020. You have been had, but whatever makes you feel better, the average person knows how to scroll and read. Calling me a moron, that is rich.
> 
> My next question...when will the "bug" be fixed so this confusion ends LOL!
> (anyone with half a brain can see the connection of what is going on)
> ...


You're confusing two separate issues.

First, the old battery/phone throttling thing was real - and Apple changed the way it worked in iOS 11.3 almost two years ago. Here's a history of that: https://www.ifixit.com/News/11208/batterygate-timeline

Then there's a completely separate bug in some versions iOS 13.x that affects some phones causing them to use too much power. It's probably fixed now in iOS 13.3, I'm not seeing it on my 6+ and 6s+. It's not intentional on Apple's part, it's a bug.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

JonC said:


> You're confusing two separate issues.
> 
> First, the old battery/phone throttling thing was real - and Apple changed the way it worked in iOS 11.3 almost two years ago. Here's a history of that: https://www.ifixit.com/News/11208/batterygate-timeline
> 
> Then there's a completely separate bug in some versions iOS 13.x that affects some phones causing them to use too much power. It's probably fixed now in iOS 13.3, I'm not seeing it on my 6+ and 6s+. It's not intentional on Apple's part, it's a bug.


I uninstalled the update and all is well...whatever it's fixed.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Batteries wear out, and when they do they can't hold a charge very well. Apple reacted to this with BatteryGate, underclocking iPhones without telling users when the phone detected the battery was worn. This way, the phones would avoid randomly crashing. People got pissed off though the tactic made sense.

The "bug" in iOS 13 was/is probably just some background process Apple had turned on that they felt enhanced the experience of using their phones. Extra stuff that isn't needed.

I'm using an iPhone 5s, its ancient from 2013. If you want an example of how bad an old battery can get, its mine. It'll be fully charged, and as you use it, it'll randomly drop from like 70% battery to 30%. Then if you don't charge it soon it'll crash around 20%. Then oftentimes if its around 70% and I hook up the charger, it'll say its 90%, but then take forever to get to 100%. The battery is so bad the phone can't really tell how full it really is. And yes my phone has underclocked to conserve battery. Even so it'll drop to 70% in like 30 minutes on standby (light use). While Ubering I make it work by not multitasking (to cope with the underclocking) and by having it plugged in all the time. Even so there are times now where it'll drop battery a bit while plugged in.

Before anyone tells me to buy a new phone  I ordered a new battery for my phone for $8 off Amazon. Yes you can change an iPhone battery yourself. I like my iPhone 5s and don't want a new phone.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> Batteries wear out, and when they do they can't hold a charge very well. Apple reacted to this with BatteryGate, underclocking iPhones without telling users when the phone detected the battery was worn. This way, the phones would avoid randomly crashing. People got pissed off though the tactic made sense.
> 
> The "bug" in iOS 13 was/is probably just some background process Apple had turned on that they felt enhanced the experience of using their phones. Extra stuff that isn't needed.
> 
> ...


I'd probably have pointed you at iFixit for the battery, they're a bit more expensive than $8 but they're a bit more careful about finding good suppliers. There are some seriously questionable batteries out there.

Most iPhones are actually pretty easy battery swaps. Be careful pulling the old adhesive off, it's a pain if it breaks under the battery. And the TouchID bracket on the 5s is ANNOYING. If you follow the iFixit directions ( https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/How+to+replace+the+battery+in+your+iPhone+5s/19239 ) note that they suggest removing the display completely before removing the battery - this isn't actually necessary, and I think it's more of a pain. I just use a rubber band and a small stand to hold the display at a 90 degree angle, leaving the cables connected. Be very careful when you open the phone up, you really do not want to break that TouchID cable.

As for the 5s itself, it's a bit slow these days. If you like that form factor, I'd probably start looking for a cheap used SE. Not being able to upgrade to iOS 13 isn't that big a deal right now, but at some point apps are going to drop iOS 12 support. No rush, you can probably get another year or two out of the 5s before that becomes a serious issue. You can probably find a SE fairly cheap if you're careful, I got a 6s+ for a bit over a hundred bucks a few months ago. It was sold as broken, the guy though the screen was bad, it wasn't, it just needed a battery.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

They are slowing your phone by the updates.

Don't update your phone.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I have found even the most advanced smart phones are only as smart as the user!


----------

